# Buying prescription medicines online



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

One of my dogs now requires expensive medications. She is insured, but only up to a certain limit per illness and as she has to take them, and maybe others, for the rest of her life, I have been considering purchasing on the internet. My insurance company encourages this and will pay for on-line medications and if the vet charges for raising a prescription. My vet is happy to provide a prescription.
Has anyone bought animal medicines on-line? How do you provide evidence of the prescription and can anyone recommend a good reliable website?

Many thanks


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

We have just bought off these 3rd of cost of vets (worming tablets)

www.petprescription.co.uk

They are based in suffolk - also

[email protected]

They arrived within 3 days.

I hope this helps.

We did a search, and came up with quite a few, but these were the best for what we wanted - FREE POSTAGE as well, very good.

Good luck

Regards Val


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Having had a look at the site (different to the one I use) reinforces the fact that `there is no such thing as a free lunch`!
I have had dealings with the internet sites for my dogs medication for a couple of years, the one I have found satisfactory is Medicanimal.co.uk.
The postage is free after £39 spent but the prices if compared with the above site are cheaper.
I normally get my `scripts from the vets Charges (£5 per item) order then scan the `scripts and attach with the order number, then send the proper `scripts ones to the supplier. They issue the items when the scan is received. 
I normally wait until the costs are over the minimum amount (£39) to get free postage.
I order diet food ,Vetmedin 20 mg as well as Frusimide and Fortikor. The total costs at the vets would be £220 for 3 months supply just for medication , online the costs save me £57 per 3 months even adding the vets charges (£15)
Example:

Vets charge 4 Kg bag of Diet food (Hills Prescription Diet) £23.23

Medicanimal bag of 12Kg diet food July 2010, £32.32 with 15% discount offer, 

Pet Prescription.co.uk Hills R/D Prescription diet 12kg bag £48.99.

So a would be saving of £16.60 on just the food this month. 

Hope this is of some assistance.
Malc


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lloyds the chemist now do pet medicines. Might be worth checking out...
http://petmedicines.lloydspharmacy.com/?langId=-1&storeId=90&catalogId=1008


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have ordered some things. The vet advised a joint supplement for my dog and actually told me to order it on line because it would be cheaper (not cheap!)

Like the comparisons above you do have to do your research. One site will be cheaper for one thing while you have to go elsewhere to find the cheapest deal for another item.

Of course if it is Hills RD (which stands for reduction diet) you could save a lot of money by just feeding less of the dog or cat's ordinary food. I found that using a smaller bowl helped me not to feel so mean. After that I just told myself it was "tough love".


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We order Jabulile's drugs online.

For her Vivitonin we use Pet Drugs online.

http://www.petdrugsonline.co.uk/pro...n&sop=search&gclid=CPu158nHpqECFU6Z2AodDizTDQ

We got a prescription from the vet and scanned it along with the order number to pet drugs online. I didn't have to post the original.

My vet charges more than £5 an item! Forget how much but it might have been £10 or more.

Have also used for Frontline & Drontal:

www.petmeds.co.uk


----------

